# Solved: Visual Basic Editor In Excel 2007



## rossmission (Oct 24, 2006)

hi can anyone help 

i was just wondering how to get into visual basic editor 

i know on the older version you used to just to just goto tools then macros then visual basic editor

but all i can find is when i goto macros there is only record new macro and view macros

thanks

ross


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/excel/HA101736551033.aspx
HTH


----------



## rossmission (Oct 24, 2006)

slurpee55 said:


> http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/excel/HA101736551033.aspx
> HTH


thanks for the help mate:up:


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Glad it helped!!


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Remember, all of the 2003 keyboard shortcuts still work in 2007. So the Alt + F11 keyboard shortcut still works, as well as the Alt keyboard shortcut (i.e. working through the command bars).

HTH


----------

